# Test drove a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium AWD



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

Since these are relatively new, I thought I would post my experience. The first thing I noticed was that the new Tiguan is quite roomy for a car in this segment--especially the back seat. The third row does eat up alot of cargo space and makes the cargo floor very high when folded down. The driver's space is typical MQB VW--great build quality, aesthetics, and finish. The "premium" model I drove had the digital dash and the larger infotainment unit. Both are very nice and make the car feel upscale. The car also drives much like other MQB VWs--except the steering seemed lighter than other models I have driven. It was not "bad" light--just lighter than other VWs I have driven. 

During the test drive, I started thinking that the new Tiguan might be a real candidate to replace our current SUV... and then I tried to accelerate onto the freeway. The new engine is weak. It takes forever to get up to highway speed and passing power is not great. Surprisingly, When you are at speed, it cruises just fine with no awkward downshifts as the road rises. Its like the motor has just enough grunt to maintain momentum, but not enough to increase velocity without really straining. In my opinion, whatever changes they made to the Tiguan's 2.0t in the name of efficiency are not worth the dip in power. They took a power plant that is known for feeling much torquier than its displacement would suggest and made it a slug. 

In conclusion: great small SUV that is let down by a disappointing engine. Personally, I would hold off until they add an option for a V6 or a GTI-spec 2.0t.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I went down and looked at one on the lot, but the dealer was closed so I didn't get to drive it. I did like the size of it, but I need more power than 184 horse. I was looking to downsize from my 15 pilot which has been great. Why make it larger and then take away horsepower. 

I think I'll wait.


----------



## rochrunner (Aug 4, 2017)

I am new to VW and test drove a Tiguan just yesterday, but I'll be returning for another drive with my wife in tow this week and will wait until then to post a full impression. However, to address a couple of points that you made:

- If you drove a Premium _AWD_, it should not have had the third row unless it was optioned. The FWD models are standard with the seat, the AWD without.

- This year's 2.0T runs on regular gas. Maybe that's a good part of the difference vs. last year?

- It seemed OK to me on power, but then I didn't take it onto a freeway. Also, I'd be switching from a 2011 Outback with 180hp and an old-style CVT, so I'm used to sluggish. 

What did you think about the stop/start? Ever notice how the manufacturers never mention that "feature" in the brochures or specs on their web site? I think they know what most people think about it.


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

I got the chance to drive this the sel last weekend. The space and functionality of the vehicle is great. The third row is practically useless as a person would need to be under 4 feet tall to be comfortable. With the third row, there is practically no trunk space for sure. It did feel underpowered for sure but what are the other options that are more powerful? Only the crv comes close to space and functionality but that is underpowered as well due to small displacement and cvt. 

I am hoping for another engine option but I doubt it. Hope APR comes out with a tune to improve it. 

Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Coming from a GTI I can definitely notice a huge power difference from the old 2.0T to this new one. But it's not as bad as some other SUVs I've driven a mile above sea level. I've driven a Mazda CX5 and a Jeep Renegade in the mountains and I wanted to drive them off a cliff they were struggling so bad. Could be worse but I agree it needs a bit more oomph. I've driven mine from 5400ft to 11000ft and it never drove me crazy getting to speed or going up hills like the other ones did.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i agree on the power, but with how popular this new vehicle is/has become, i would be very surprised if APR or another tuning company does not provide something for it.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i agree on the power, but with how popular this new vehicle is/has become, i would be very surprised if APR or another tuning company does not provide something for it.


I'm pretty much counting on APR, or someone else, to come up with something. It doesn't have to provide huge gains, just something that makes the car feel more "alive" and doesn't kill the mileage too much or risk damaging engine/transmission components. I can't wait for future what-if scenarios w.r.t the engine choices since I need a bigger car now. I am pretty sure I'm getting my SEL-P AWD this weekend and will miss the sportiness of my GTI. I don't drive aggressively, but I'm just used to having that torque. I'm hoping I don't get into trouble with the Tiguan and feel like I'll have to consciously change my driving behavior until I get used to it.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

So disappointing to hear how badly VW screwed up the new Tiguan... as if the design wasn't disappointing enough -- the U.S. LWB version looks like they handed off the back end design to an intern -- the under-powered engine makes it sound like a total bore to drive, too. I love how my current Tiguan performs, bought it mostly because of how well it accelerated and handled for a crossover.

Guess I'll have to start setting aside some extra funds so I can make the leap over to the new Alfa Romeo Stelvio instead...


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

rev18gti said:


> I'm pretty much counting on APR, or someone else, to come up with something. It doesn't have to provide huge gains, just something that makes the car feel more "alive" and doesn't kill the mileage too much or risk damaging engine/transmission components. I can't wait for future what-if scenarios w.r.t the engine choices since I need a bigger car now. I am pretty sure I'm getting my SEL-P AWD this weekend and will miss the sportiness of my GTI. I don't drive aggressively, but I'm just used to having that torque. I'm hoping I don't get into trouble with the Tiguan and feel like I'll have to consciously change my driving behavior until I get used to it.


im anxiously waiting as well! 
i agree, it doesnt have to be mad power gains and im defintiely not trying to go stage 3 or higher. but getting 300hp/tq would be amazing to have in this car.



blipsman said:


> So disappointing to hear how badly VW screwed up the new Tiguan... as if the design wasn't disappointing enough -- the U.S. LWB version looks like they handed off the back end design to an intern -- the under-powered engine makes it sound like a total bore to drive, too. I love how my current Tiguan performs, bought it mostly because of how well it accelerated and handled for a crossover.
> 
> Guess I'll have to start setting aside some extra funds so I can make the leap over to the new Alfa Romeo Stelvio instead...


have you driven one yet? honestly i was worried about the lack of power as well, but driving daily now in mine, it still gets up and goes when needed. its only 16 less hp....


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

blipsman said:


> So disappointing to hear how badly VW screwed up the new Tiguan... as if the design wasn't disappointing enough -- the U.S. LWB version looks like they handed off the back end design to an intern -- the under-powered engine makes it sound like a total bore to drive, too. I love how my current Tiguan performs, bought it mostly because of how well it accelerated and handled for a crossover.
> 
> Guess I'll have to start setting aside some extra funds so I can make the leap over to the new Alfa Romeo Stelvio instead...


I hope my mini-review doesn't convey that message. I do not think VW "badly screwed up the new Tiguan." I think they made a really great small SUV packed with tons of features--but then they put an under powered motor under the hood. Some buyers wont care but, unfortunately, its a deal breaker for me. 



> If you drove a Premium AWD, it should not have had the third row unless it was optioned. The FWD models are standard with the seat, the AWD without.


They actually had a couple; some with and some without the 3rd row. I am a cyclist, so load-area height is important to me (it can be the difference in being able to load a bike vertically or on its side). Most small SUV's have plenty of room in the unibody structure to accommodate a bike upright. However, designers screw that up by adding non-removable third rows or high floors in order to create a "level load surface" when rear seats are folded. Personally I would rather have an uneven floor and more space. This isn't a VW Tiguan issue--this is almost universal to the segment. 



> I'm pretty much counting on APR, or someone else, to come up with something. It doesn't have to provide huge gains, just something that makes the car feel more "alive"


I think that is probably going to happen, but it isn't something I want in a Tiguan. My GTI is chipped and, while it is much faster, there is some degradation in partial throttle response/drivability. It is minor and doesn't bug me on a performance oriented car like the GTI, but it would bug me in a family SUV. I suspect VW will do what they normally do and wait 1-2 years before giving everyone the engine they actually want in the Tiguan.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

I did not try new one. So, how does it feel power wise compare to old Tiguan?
It seems that VW is dropping a ball on power since Atlas V6 is ridiculously underpowered (that I had try, unfortunately).


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

We bought a 2018 even though we're probably the worst possible candidates to buy one. My wife had an RDX with a 280 horsepower V6 and I had an Infiniti M56x with 420hp. Yes, my wife will miss the power and smoothness of the V6 but the Tiguan was so nice every where else.I'm guessing when Acura redesigns the RDX in 2019, they will also move to a turbo 4cycl. The other big plus is that we don't need to use premium in the Tiguan.

The other thing a person has to keep in mind is how often do you really fully accelerate? My wife drives pretty quickly but I bet the number of times she had the RDX floored was less then once a year.


----------



## angeldr (Aug 11, 2013)

buzzindsm said:


> We bought a 2018 even though we're probably the worst possible candidates to buy one. My wife had an RDX with a 280 horsepower V6 and I had an Infiniti M56x with 420hp. Yes, my wife will miss the power and smoothness of the V6 but the Tiguan was so nice every where else.I'm guessing when Acura redesigns the RDX in 2019, they will also move to a turbo 4cycl. The other big plus is that we don't need to use premium in the Tiguan.
> 
> The other thing a person has to keep in mind is how often do you really fully accelerate? My wife drives pretty quickly but I bet the number of times she had the RDX floored was less then once a year.


Interesting in '13 we went w/ the tiguan sel over the RDX because we liked the drive on the Tiguan and the features (like the touchscreen nav) better... We do use premium on it and mpgs aren't great, but I still like it. Glad the power hasn't been an issue on the '18.


----------



## jctigerfly (Sep 1, 2017)

fowtj said:


> I hope my mini-review doesn't convey that message. I do not think VW "badly screwed up the new Tiguan." I think they made a really great small SUV packed with tons of features--but then they put an under powered motor under the hood. Some buyers wont care but, unfortunately, its a deal breaker for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the load area height without the 3rd row? I was only able to measure the 3row model at my local dealer ~ 28.5 inches. Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

jctigerfly said:


> What is the load area height without the 3rd row? I was only able to measure the 3row model at my local dealer ~ 28.5 inches. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Are you sure it had the 3rd row of seats?? Mine is a 4-Motion with NO 3rd row and the load height is about 28.5". I've seen a 4-Motion with the third row and the floor of the space behind the 2nd row (with the 3rd row folded down) is raised a couple of inches.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

fowtj said:


> --except the steering seemed lighter than other models I have driven. It was not "bad" light--just lighter than other VWs I have driven.
> 
> During the test drive, I started thinking that the new Tiguan might be a real candidate to replace our current SUV... and then I tried to accelerate onto the freeway. The new engine is weak. It takes forever to get up to highway speed and passing power is not great. Surprisingly, When you are at speed, it cruises just fine with no awkward downshifts as the road rises. Its like the motor has just enough grunt to maintain momentum, but not enough to increase velocity without really straining. In my opinion, whatever changes they made to the Tiguan's 2.0t in the name of efficiency are not worth the dip in power. They took a power plant that is known for feeling much torquier than its displacement would suggest and made it a slug.
> 
> In conclusion: great small SUV that is let down by a disappointing engine. Personally, I would hold off until they add an option for a V6 or a GTI-spec 2.0t.


When equipped with 4-Motion you can use the custom mode and set just the steering effort to "Sport" mode and it removes the lite feel to the steering. I leave mine set this way all the time.

I moved to the Tig from an 07 Passat Wagon with the Sport Package and the V6 so I was concerned about the power also. After driving the Tig for a month I have no issues with the power/torque. Initially it seemed week and had the hesitation that has been mentioned, but apparently the transmission adapts to the drivers style of driving. The hesitation is gone and here in SW PA we still have allot of old on ramps to I 70 that are very short and have a stop sign at the end -- I have no trouble accelerating to enter smoothly into the flow of traffic that is usually moving at 65-70 mph--this is usually with 4 adults and 4 golf bags in the car.


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

My experience so far agrees with "pwaug". I have also configured the custom mode for Sport steering. The car remembers this mode every time I start the car.

I also don't have issues with engine performance and feel that is has ample acceleration for merging an passing. Sometimes the transmission has to shift down a couple of gears when I try accelerating hard, which may feel like hesitation or lack of power to some, but that can be addressed by pulling the shift lever to S momentarily. I have been running premium fuel FWIW. The user manual states on page 320 "If Regular gasoline is recommended for your engine, you may be able to enhance engine performance by using Premium gasoline."


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vortexmember1461 said:


> My experience so far agrees with "pwaug". I have also configured the custom mode for Sport steering. The car remembers this mode every time I start the car.
> 
> I also don't have issues with engine performance and feel that is has ample acceleration for merging an passing. Sometimes the transmission has to shift down a couple of gears when I try accelerating hard, which may feel like hesitation or lack of power to some, but that can be addressed by pulling the shift lever to S momentarily. I have been running premium fuel FWIW. The user manual states on page 320 "If Regular gasoline is recommended for your engine, you may be able to enhance engine performance by using Premium gasoline."


We recently bought one and I agree, have to keep it in sport mode. However, it is my wife's car and she will be driving it mostly. She doesn't like the Sport mode hahaha. She said "it is too strong" . So I kept it at normal and she is fine with it.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

TablaRasa said:


> We recently bought one and I agree, have to keep it in sport mode. However, it is my wife's car and she will be driving it mostly. She doesn't like the Sport mode hahaha. She said "it is too strong" . So I kept it at normal and she is fine with it.


Note that I have mine in "Custom" mode with the Steering set to "Sport." I find no need to have it in full Sport mode for everyday driving.


----------



## jctigerfly (Sep 1, 2017)

pwaug said:


> Are you sure it had the 3rd row of seats?? Mine is a 4-Motion with NO 3rd row and the load height is about 28.5". I've seen a 4-Motion with the third row and the floor of the space behind the 2nd row (with the 3rd row folded down) is raised a couple of inches.


It was a 3 row model, and had the cargo mats in the back. I peeled one back to get the measurement. I was hoping for at least a 30 inch height. Not a real deal breaker though. Thanks! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

jctigerfly said:


> It was a 3 row model, and had the cargo mats in the back. I peeled one back to get the measurement. I was hoping for at least a 30 inch height. Not a real deal breaker though. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Just realized I misread your post. I measured the height from the ground. The actual height of the opening is 29.5" with the mat in place so maybe 29.75" without the mat.


----------



## jctigerfly (Sep 1, 2017)

pwaug said:


> Just realized I misread your post. I measured the height from the ground. The actual height of the opening is 29.5" with the mat in place so maybe 29.75" without the mat.


Ok. Thanks for double checking. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

pwaug said:


> Note that I have mine in "Custom" mode with the Steering set to "Sport." I find no need to have it in full Sport mode for everyday driving.


Sorry for misquoting. But yeah my wife is fine with the normal setting as she said the sport is "too much" for her.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

The new tiguan definitely feels hesitant and even more so because of the auto-start/stop.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

gtguard said:


> The new tiguan definitely feels hesitant and even more so because of the auto-start/stop.


Was this impression just from a test drive??? After a few hundred miles the hesitation goes away as reported by a number of us who have driven one for longer than a test drive. Perhaps the transmission "learns" your driving habits and adjusts to those habits.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

pwaug said:


> Was this impression just from a test drive??? After a few hundred miles the hesitation goes away as reported by a number of us who have driven one for longer than a test drive. Perhaps the transmission "learns" your driving habits and adjusts to those habits.


I got a few hundred miles on mine. Hope it gets better then.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I test drove a se model and I felt it hesitate on take off. I ended up getting a sel model and I'm at 400 miles and I don't feel any hesitation. I hate the auto start and I turn it off as soon as I get in.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

smg64ct203 said:


> I test drove a se model and I felt it hesitate on take off. I ended up getting a sel model and I'm at 400 miles and I don't feel any hesitation. I hate the auto start and I turn it off as soon as I get in.


They all share the same engine no? I'll check it out when I get home. Haa.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

I have an 18 SEL premium and taking it out of ECO and putting it into NORMAL driving mode will go a long way towards addressing your acceleration concerns. It is a complete dog when in ECO - you can barely make a left across traffic without killing yourself. Put it in Normal or hit the gear selector and put it into Sport mode if you need a quick burst. I for one am going to check out the custom settings and try to tighten up the steering a bit.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

ahealey74 said:


> I have an 18 SEL premium and taking it out of ECO and putting it into NORMAL driving mode will go a long way towards addressing your acceleration concerns. It is a complete dog when in ECO - you can barely make a left across traffic without killing yourself. Put it in Normal or hit the gear selector and put it into Sport mode if you need a quick burst. I for one am going to check out the custom settings and try to tighten up the steering a bit.


Custom Mode allows you to select individual characteristics so you can select "Sport Mode" for steering only -- works great--I leave it in this full time as it takes away the lite steering feel.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

*S*



gtguard said:


> They all share the same engine no? I'll check it out when I get home. Haa.


They do all share the same engine, I just meant to say the one I bought I didn't feel it hesitate.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

Everyone this is NOT the same 2.0t in any of the previous cars. This is a new designed engine to help fuel mileage and no F's where given on performance. Honda sells thousands of cars with NO power but VW does it once and it's picked apart. VW is doing what it should do to keep its dealers happy and it's employees employed. I'm buying one and I don't care about performance cause I have a 17 GLI with mods to make me happy. All I care is if the wife is happy with it and she will be. Like half you out there shopping for your wives THEY DON'T CARE about 184hp there butt dyno feels the torque which is more then the previous 2.0t's 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

VWAUDITEK said:


> Everyone this is NOT the same 2.0t in any of the previous cars. This is a new designed engine to help fuel mileage and no F's where given on performance. Honda sells thousands of cars with NO power but VW does it once and it's picked apart. VW is doing what it should do to keep its dealers happy and it's employees employed. I'm buying one and I don't care about performance cause I have a 17 GLI with mods to make me happy. All I care is if the wife is happy with it and she will be. Like half you out there shopping for your wives THEY DON'T CARE about 184hp there butt dyno feels the torque which is more then the previous 2.0t's
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agree! Happy wife happy life


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

I dug into the custom drive mode settings and really improved my daily commute, especially changing the ACC setting to Sport which allows me to pass drivers without having to manually accelerate as I switch lanes.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

VWAUDITEK said:


> Everyone this is NOT the same 2.0t in any of the previous cars. This is a new designed engine to help fuel mileage and no F's where given on performance. *Honda sells thousands of cars with NO power but VW does it once and it's picked apart.* VW is doing what it should do to keep its dealers happy and it's employees employed. I'm buying one and I don't care about performance cause I have a 17 GLI with mods to make me happy. All I care is if the wife is happy with it and she will be. Like half you out there shopping for your wives THEY DON'T CARE about 184hp there butt dyno feels the torque which is more then the previous 2.0t's
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



*"Honda sells thousands of cars with NO power but VW does it once and it's picked apart." *


Quote of the day!


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> *"Honda sells thousands of cars with NO power but VW does it once and it's picked apart." *
> 
> 
> Quote of the day!


I try to please 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I was the first to go off about the lack of power, then I drove one and I don't think it's under powered at all. Off the line it's a little slow, but once you get it going no problem. I do most of my driving on the highway and it drives so nice. I can't believe how quiet and how smooth the ride is. 

I didn't want to give up my 6 cylinder 2015 pilot that was just sucking down the gas. I drive like 25k a year and this thing uses so much less fuel. Also, the pilot had 250 hp and was so big and wasn't a rocket. This new Tiguan is just the right size not too small and not too big. I'm also impressed with the quality so far. The last Tiguan was just too small for me and this one is just right.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

smg64ct203 said:


> I was the first to go off about the lack of power, then I drove one and I don't think it's under powered at all. Off the line it's a little slow, but once you get it going no problem. I do most of my driving on the highway and it drives so nice. I can't believe how quiet and how smooth the ride is.
> 
> I didn't want to give up my 6 cylinder 2015 pilot that was just sucking down the gas. I drive like 25k a year and this thing uses so much less fuel. Also, the pilot had 250 hp and was so big and wasn't a rocket. This new Tiguan is just the right size not too small and not too big. I'm also impressed with the quality so far. The last Tiguan was just too small for me and this one is just right.


My 18 SEL Premium is about 3 weeks old now and while I agree that it is slow off the line, I have to disagree about the noise. It is nice and quiet at highway speeds, but has a pretty loud growl when accelerating from a stop. Unless you tweak the drive settings, all of the torque is in the mid range (which once again is just fine on the highway.)

I also gave up a Pilot to switch to the 15 Golf Sportwagen TDI SEL. Loved the ridiculous MPG and sportiness, but missed the AWD and space. For me the Tiguan was a near perfect blend of what I needed and wanted. All things being equal I would have preferred a Q5 but just couldn't justify spending another $14k.


----------



## 2016vwturbo (Dec 18, 2015)

Everything that made the previous gen Tiguan a Tiguan is out of the window now with the current gen. Not peppy and compact anymore, but your typical american sluggish boat feeling suv. Test drove a SEL and was not impressed at all. I loved my 2011, if VW had the short version of the Tiguan I would've bought the top tier trim with 4motion. Since they don't offer it I opted for a 2018 Q3 instead. Essentially a lifted hatchback is what I wanted, not a friggin hurst.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

2016vwturbo said:


> Everything that made the previous gen Tiguan a Tiguan is out of the window now with the current gen. Not peppy and compact anymore, but your typical american sluggish boat feeling suv. Test drove a SEL and was not impressed at all. I loved my 2011, if VW had the short version of the Tiguan I would've bought the top tier trim with 4motion. Since they don't offer it I opted for a 2018 Q3 instead. Essentially a lifted hatchback is what I wanted, not a friggin hurst.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can wait for the VW T Roc, which seems like 1st gen Tiguan sized or smaller. But not a fan of that interior though.

The Q3 is basically Audi version of the 1st gen Tig, so it should be to your liking, although back trunk room is much smaller due to the sloped back.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

2016vwturbo said:


> Everything that made the previous gen Tiguan a Tiguan is out of the window now with the current gen. Not peppy and compact anymore, but your typical american sluggish boat feeling suv. Test drove a SEL and was not impressed at all. I loved my 2011, if VW had the short version of the Tiguan I would've bought the top tier trim with 4motion. Since they don't offer it I opted for a 2018 Q3 instead. Essentially a lifted hatchback is what I wanted, not a friggin hurst.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell em' how you really feel  . I drove previous Gen Tiguan before as a loaner and was a long time ago so I don't have anything to compare. While I somewhat agree with you on the power side, I was not overly disappointed at all with how it drove (specially now coming back from a road trip to NC). Definitely it doesn't compare to my MKV R32 but it held its own in the highway and it is very comfortable. I wouldn't mind driving this everyday (but this is wifey's car hehe). She was hesitant at first on the new Tiguan because she thought it was too big (she is coming from a Scion xD ) until she saw it up close and test drove it. I showed her the Q3 and she thought it was very cute but ultimately not for the purpose (and financially) we intended. We love the space on this and we were able to use it already the day after we purchased it (we purchased a 4.0 cubic feet dryer at Sears, closing down so they don't deliver). 

I guess what I am trying to say, the new Tiguan will not please everyone or else we would all be driving the new king of the concrete jungle .


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

baboondumdum said:


> You can wait for the VW T Roc, which seems like 1st gen Tiguan sized or smaller. But not a fan of that interior though.
> 
> The Q3 is basically Audi version of the 1st gen Tig, so it should be to your liking, although back trunk room is much smaller due to the sloped back.


Don't think T-Roc is coming


----------



## 2016vwturbo (Dec 18, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> The Q3 is basically Audi version of the 1st gen Tig, so it should be to your liking, although back trunk room is much smaller due to the sloped back.


Yep, that's what I like about it. Cargo space is a little less high compared to the "old" Tiguan, but I can still fit a standard bicycle box inside with the seats folded and without moving the front seats. On my MK7R that I traded in I had to move the front seats forward to make it fit. Although the trunk itself is only a little bigger compared to my .:R, it's enough to fit the gear I regularly carry on weekends without folding the rear seats. On my .:R I had to fold at least one seat to make it fit. The T Roc looks more like a lifted polo, not my cup of tea, plus I doubt it'll be released in the USA.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2016vwturbo (Dec 18, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> ....the new Tiguan will not please everyone or else we would all be driving the new king of the concrete jungle .


I agree 100%it's a very nice vehicle, just not what I wish it were.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Finally looked at one person yesterday. I am sure it has more tech than a previous gen but what a downgrade in choice and quality of materials. It feels and looks cheap, everything screams "I am a budget SUV" The back seats are terrible and a third row is absolutely useless. If looks like VW is trying to save every penny it can. Very disappointed to say the least. BTW: Atlas isn't much better either, IMO. :beer:


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

TIGSEL said:


> The back seats are terrible and a third row is absolutely useless.


What’s wrong with back seats?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TIGSEL said:


> The back seats are terrible and a third row is absolutely useless.





bateau said:


> What’s wrong with back seats?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I can agree on the 3rd row not being able to fit an adult there but won't completely say useless, but yeah as bateau said, what is wrong with the back seat? Also, I have not seen an SEL Premium AWD with a 3rd row yet in any of the dealers around my area.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

TIGSEL said:


> Finally looked at one person yesterday. I am sure it has more tech than a previous gen but what a downgrade in choice and quality of materials. It feels and looks cheap, everything screams "I am a budget SUV" The back seats are terrible and a third row is absolutely useless. If looks like VW is trying to save every penny it can. Very disappointed to say the least. BTW: Atlas isn't much better either, IMO. :beer:


Along with other posts: What's wrong with the back seat? Is it the material, the stitching?? It also reclines a little and slides at least 6".

The third row seat... absolute waste! It takes away cargo space and has seats suited for leprechauns!!

As to being a budget SUV... maybe. Remember its competitors in North America are the RAV4 and CRV. Take a look at either of those two models and you will see quality plastics, soft touch materials and luxurious Nappa leather.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> I can agree on the 3rd row not being able to fit an adult there but won't completely say useless, but yeah as bateau said, what is wrong with the back seat? *Also, I have not seen an SEL Premium AWD with a 3rd row yet in any of the dealers around my area*.


This is a sold order only option, so you may not see one unless it was a customer ordered vehicle.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> This is a sold order only option, so you may not see one unless it was a customer ordered vehicle.


Yeah that is what I thought. Just didn't think if a customer did order it, it would be available in the showroom for people to see. Unless, the dealer ordered one for themselves to sell? I guess I just have a different mindset with custom ordered cars were it is mine and not be shown for other customers lol.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Along with other posts: What's wrong with the back seat? Is it the material, the stitching?? It also reclines a little and slides at least 6".
> 
> The third row seat... absolute waste! It takes away cargo space and has seats suited for leprechauns!!
> 
> As to being a budget SUV... maybe. Remember its competitors in North America are the RAV4 and CRV. Take a look at either of those two models and you will see quality plastics, soft touch materials and luxurious Nappa leather.


The back seats are absolutely flat, like a bench, and the middle (short one) is suited for a child only!! Previous gen had better, more comfy rear seats which also moved and reclined. I have looked at both new CRV and RAV4, both surpass new Tiguan in quality. In fact while Rav4 and CRV improved in quality of materials and comfort, Tiguan did the opposite. The new Tig is more inline with previous gen CRV, IMO.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

We actually have 3rd row SE on order. 3rd row is indeed super small, seats similar to slimline airline seat, but for hauling kids on short trips it’s adequate. 

3rd row cars are being allocated to dealers without actual sold order. We looked at 3-row AWD SEL this weekend that the dealer said just showed up for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bateau said:


> We actually have 3rd row SE on order. 3rd row is indeed super small, seats similar to slimline airline seat, but for hauling kids on short trips it’s adequate.
> 
> 3rd row cars are being allocated to dealers without actual sold order. We looked at 3-row AWD SEL this weekend that the dealer said just showed up for them.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wanted the 3rd row too with the 4 motion exactly for the purpose of the future (expecting) but wifey didn't want to. I think we will still be fine without it. That just means more room for the stroller, diaper bag, etc. :laugh:


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

Wife and I picked up her SEL-P 4Motion yesterday. We really lucked out that a dealer not too far away had the only one currently on the ground in the Mid-Atlantic with a third row optioned in, it was in our preferred color combo (black/black), yet they were still willing to give us a cracking deal on it.

It's not surprising to me that a lot of the heavier criticism I've seen in this thread is coming from Mk1 Tiguan owners. The new Tiguan is not "sporty", nimble, and dynamic like the original Tiguan was. If you loved your old/current Mk1 Tig for these reasons, you're not going to like the new one by comparison. That said, VW has addressed everything they needed to to make this an actual serious competitor in the segment (passenger space, cargo space, safety features, and technology).

*Pros:*
-*Size*: Large compact SUV or small mid-size SUV? We love the passenger and cargo capacity this has, and the emergency third-row is a no-brainer for $500. That said, VW has barely allocated any SEL-P 4Mos in the Mid-Atlantic/Northeast so far. We didn't think we'd be shopping for a unicorn, but that's what it turned into.
-*Convenience/Tech*: Digital cockpit and head unit are very quick to respond and easy to use. Smarter voice command than earlier VWs. All the convenience tech you'd really want (remote start, keyless entry/locking, foot motion lift-gate, key sensing lift-gate close)
-*Safety*: Build quality is on par with VWs great reputation (source: IIHS), new safety technology seems comprehensive and impressive so far. All LED headlights are nice (though not as bright as the new XC60)
-*Interior*: Clearly upscale for the class and clearly German/VW designed in terms of functionality. No non-lux American or non-lux Japanese competitors can really touch the interior quality of this car apples-to-apples (highest trim level) IMHO. 

*Cons:*
-*Fuel economy*: We're hoping to beat EPA estimates, as they aren't really impressive vs. the main competitors in the class.
-*Interior cost-cutting*: Center console is a big let down (too small and not high adjustable as an arm rest). No power functionality for front passenger seating. Ambient lighting in some areas of the interior, but not for air vents and air control knobs. Rear door panels are plain and basic vs. the front door panels. No rear climate controls. Only 1 USB charge point for the 2nd row.
-*Exterior cost-cutting*: All LED bulbs everywhere, except for the front fog lights. Fake tailpipes like the Q5. Not the best looking body lines/profile, but this is subjective. 
-*Tech*: No Wi-Fi hotspot option.

Overall, wife is happy — which is all that matters. We were atypical customers cross shopping this with the new XC60 T5 Momentum and new Q5 Premium. From this vantage point, the Tiguan SEL-P 4Mo offered exceptional value that my wife just couldn't pass up. For those that don't like it, the good news is this category has a ton of other good choices.


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

The new Tig seats slide back, and recline. Not sure what Tig you were looking at. The RAV 4 is very loud on the freeway, a definite turn off. I also test drove the CRV. It had a nice ride but was also louder than the Tiguan on the concrete freeways we have here in S.Cal. The dash in the CRV give me a headache. It reminds me too much of a video game, and less of a car dashboard. The CRV infotainment screen was (is) a real pain to use.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

TIGSEL said:


> OZ.IN.USA said:
> 
> 
> > Along with other posts: What's wrong with the back seat? Is it the material, the stitching?? It also reclines a little and slides at least 6".
> ...


Funny. On paper we were all set to buy a RAV4 hybrid(for the better acceleration not so much the hybridness). But when it came time to test drive we weren’t very impressed. Especially with that buzzy CVT. Leg room in passenger seat was a problem too. Next in line was the Forester XT which had a lot more power but also lacked refinement and the center console got in the way for driver knee room.
On a lark we swung by the VW dealer to check out the new Tiguan not really expecting to be impressed. But the interior is so much classier than others in the segment. Fits my 6’7 self and 5’2 wife very comfortably too. Which in the end is the most important factor.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

Philip J. Fry said:


> Wife and I picked up her SEL-P 4Motion yesterday. We really lucked out that a dealer not too far away had the only one currently on the ground in the Mid-Atlantic with a third row optioned in, it was in our preferred color combo (black/black), yet they were still willing to give us a cracking deal on it.
> 
> It's not surprising to me that a lot of the heavier criticism I've seen in this thread is coming from Mk1 Tiguan owners. The new Tiguan is not "sporty", nimble, and dynamic like the original Tiguan was. If you loved your old/current Mk1 Tig for these reasons, you're not going to like the new one by comparison. That said, VW has addressed everything they needed to to make this an actual serious competitor in the segment (passenger space, cargo space, safety features, and technology).
> 
> ...



I agree with you that people that had the first generation tigs won't like this one. I almost bought a Tiguan in 2009 but it was just way to small and overpriced for what you got. For less money I bought a new pilot ex-l. 

I took delivery on 8/31 on my white silver sel, I'm just about at 4K and happy so far. I traded in a 2015 pilot so I'm really impressed with the fuel economy compared to the pilot, 21 gallon tank and I averaged 18.5.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Philip J. Fry said:


> *Cons:*
> -*Tech*: No Wi-Fi hotspot option.


You can connect your phone as a hotspot to the discover media headunit and when you connect to the headunits WLAN, it will be a wireless network. I do this with the universal tablet mounts and the VW media control app. Allows interaction with the audio and nav of the headunit.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8909257-VW-Universal-Tablet-Mounts-with-VW-Media-Share-App


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> You can connect your phone as a hotspot to the discover media headunit and when you connect to the headunits WLAN, it will be a wireless network. I do this with the universal tablet mounts and the VW media control app. Allows interaction with the audio and nav of the headunit.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8909257-VW-Universal-Tablet-Mounts-with-VW-Media-Share-App


are you sure this is possible with ours? Atlas has the WLAN but i don't see this option for the Tiguan.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> are you sure this is possible with ours? Atlas has the WLAN but i don't see this option for the Tiguan.



It is a function of the discover media headunit (8" gps headunit)

So Tiguan sel, sel-p, and atlas sel-p

I'd be surprised if it wasn't there since it's integrated into the headunit. If it's not in the menu I bet vcds could activate it.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> It is a function of the discover media headunit (8" gps headunit)
> 
> So Tiguan sel, sel-p, and atlas sel-p
> 
> I'd be surprised if it wasn't there since it's integrated into the headunit. If it's not in the menu I bet vcds could activate it.


I saw your post in the Atlas forum before and immediately looked at our HU since I am also interested in the set-up. I do not see that menu in there. All we have is the app connect


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> I saw your post in the Atlas forum before and immediately looked at our HU since I am also interested in the set-up. I do not see that menu in there. All we have is the app connect


The wlan and hotspot menus are in the settings. The media control app on the headunit (what I think you're talking about) will not materialize until the tablets are connected via the wlan with the app open.

I have a Tig SEL loaner. Will check today when I get a chance.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

We test drove the an SEL Premium AWD a few weeks ago and loved everything about it except that it was miserably slow. It could barely get out of its own way.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hostile said:


> We test drove the an SEL Premium AWD a few weeks ago and loved everything about it except that it was miserably slow. It could barely get out of its own way.


It is slow AF! It's like there is a 1 second lag when you hit the gas, but in that same time the turbo spools up and then jerks the car like a rubber band. Just horrible!!


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah the Sport setting helps it out a lot. Ironically best to use Sport when just putting around town.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

socialD said:


> Yeah the Sport setting helps it out a lot. Ironically best to use Sport when just putting around town.


idk, i feel that it just gets super raspy and revs too high. Whereas on the atlas it feels and sounds so much better in sport vs normal.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Ice4life: 

I don't know what you are used to but imo it's plenty fast for what it is. A family car. 

Compare it with anything else in this segment minus a few oddballs and it's right there in the middle. 


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

daisoman said:


> Ice4life:
> 
> I don't know what you are used to but imo it's plenty fast for what it is. A family car.
> 
> ...


I'm used to everything. My sig line is evidence of that. And with the previous tig being much more fluidic, i have a hard time buying that argument. That excuse only works for the CRVs and Rav4s of the world. Sorry.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

ice4life said:


> daisoman said:
> 
> 
> > Ice4life:
> ...


RAV4 and CRV are the primary competitors of the Tig... We were seriously considering the RAV4 hybrid before deciding on the Tiguan. The CVT and passenger seat leg room and the much nicer interior of the Tiguan put it out of the running.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

socialD said:


> RAV4 and CRV are the primary competitors of the Tig... We were seriously considering the RAV4 hybrid before deciding on the Tiguan. The CVT and passenger seat leg room and the much nicer interior of the Tiguan put it out of the running.


Exactly my point. You used to buy the vw because driving matters and its German quality and engineering. Obviously you're saying that's not the case anymore since it's inadequate engine is "good enough" for the segment, which solidifies my argument. Vw has lost it's identify and has turned into the German toyota.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

ice4life said:


> Exactly my point. You used to buy the vw because driving matters and its German quality and engineering. Obviously you're saying that's not the case anymore since it's inadequate engine is "good enough" for the segment, which solidifies my argument. Vw has lost it's identify and has turned into the German toyota.


You must not having driven the CVT equipped competition. In relative terms it still does have a better driving experience, quality, and engineering. Among the competition the Forester XT has significantly better performance, but again that CVT is unbearable and interior is not up to par. With all its quirks I'd still take our 8 speed auto over one. That said I'm sure APR will have plenty of customers once they figure out a tune.

It certainly is a shame though had dieselgate not happened we could have a 240hp diesel with DSG option. :banghead:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

socialD said:


> RAV4 and CRV are the primary competitors of the Tig... We were seriously considering the RAV4 hybrid before deciding on the Tiguan. The CVT and passenger seat leg room and the much nicer interior of the Tiguan put it out of the running.





socialD said:


> You must not having driven the CVT equipped competition. In relative terms it still does have a better driving experience, quality, and engineering. Among the competition the Forester XT has significantly better performance, but again that CVT is unbearable and interior is not up to par. With all its quirks I'd still take our 8 speed auto over one. That said I'm sure APR will have plenty of customers once they figure out a tune.
> 
> It certainly is a shame though had dieselgate not happened we could have a 240hp diesel with DSG option. :banghead:


Yeah and a diesel atlas which would've been sublime. I still keep referencing the old Tig as it was a great driving car. This one is not. Simple.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

ice4life said:


> I'm used to everything. My sig line is evidence of that. And with the previous tig being much more fluidic, i have a hard time buying that argument. That excuse only works for the CRVs and Rav4s of the world. Sorry.


Well the new tiguan is a lot larger then the previous model and it runs on regular fuel. Did anyone really expect it to drive the same? This is SUV not a sports car. Vw had a sporty suv (mk1 tiguan) and we all know how well those sold. Can't have it all.

I've owned quite a few sport bikes so most cars sub $100k isn't exciting. Cars are more of a transportation to me then anything and my wife's tiguan does that well. For what it is the power is sufficient and most buyers will tend to agree.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

daisoman said:


> Well the new tiguan is a lot larger then the previous model and it runs on regular fuel. Did anyone really expect it to drive the same? This is SUV not a sports car. Vw had a sporty suv (mk1 tiguan) and we all know how well those sold. Can't have it all.
> 
> I've owned quite a few sport bikes so most cars sub $100k isn't exciting. Cars are more of a transportation to me then anything and my wife's tiguan does that well. For what it is the power is sufficient and most buyers will tend to agree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


At the end of the day, VW needs profits. Previous Tiguan didn't sell all that well no matter how great it drove, as the majority of the americans wants an SUV with space. VW listened and that is now translating sales for them. I think it was the Atlas and the Tiguan that helped them in November sales per the recent report. Bottom line, any car is intended to please enough of the masses that could turn in profit. If it pleases everyone, then that is just a bonus. Otherwise, they kill or revamped the model design, which is what happened with the Tiguan. Toureg who everyone that drove it loved it. But not enough for VW to justifying keeping it for another yet, hence it got axed here in US.

PS - I currently own an MKV R32 and I am quite satisfied with my wife's 2018 Tiguan


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> At the end of the day, VW needs profits. Previous Tiguan didn't sell all that well no matter how great it drove, as the majority of the americans wants an SUV with space. VW listened and that is now translating sales for them. I think it was the Atlas and the Tiguan that helped them in November sales per the recent report. Bottom line, any car is intended to please enough of the masses that could turn in profit. If it pleases everyone, then that is just a bonus. Otherwise, they kill or revamped the model design, which is what happened with the Tiguan. Toureg who everyone that drove it loved it. But not enough for VW to justifying keeping it for another yet, hence it got axed here in US.
> 
> PS - I currently own an MKV R32 and I am quite satisfied with my wife's 2018 Tiguan


Yes the old Tig didn't sell great, but any new vw always sells in masses and then exponentially tapers down. Of course the new Tig is selling because it's all the hype. When the competition starts offering turbo variants that are legitimate, I think that coupled with the better reliability will bite vw in the rear. And they are about to flood their suv market with the atlas all cross and smaller Tig offerings. You know what stupid Americans hate: too much decision making. But as I've said hundreds of times the puppets in Herndon and mi are asked to make lemonade with apples. 

And people didn't love the touareg hybrid or v6. It was a heavy ass dog and that was part of the problem. While the twin turbo tdi was enthralling, it was never a huge seller because they never produced it in large quantities. The v6 was the one on the lot and the perception was that it was an expensive dog relative to the competition (strangely grand cherokee, Sorento and suvs of that size). That coupled with the fact that it was severely overpriced due to the ridiculously high Porsche quality is what ultimately led to its us demise in the us. 

Having said all that, I get that you guys like the Tig and will justify it's shortcomings as I seem to do the same for the ****ty built atlas. 

Like I said vw is the German toyota now.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

ice4life said:


> You can connect your phone as a hotspot to the discover media headunit and when you connect to the headunits WLAN, it will be a wireless network. I do this with the universal tablet mounts and the VW media control app. Allows interaction with the audio and nav of the headunit.


Will have to investigate this further, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Yes the old Tig didn't sell great, but any new vw always sells in masses and then exponentially tapers down. Of course the new Tig is selling because it's all the hype. When the competition starts offering turbo variants that are legitimate, I think that coupled with the better reliability will bite vw in the rear. And they are about to flood their suv market with the atlas all cross and smaller Tig offerings. You know what stupid Americans hate: too much decision making. But as I've said hundreds of times the puppets in Herndon and mi are asked to make lemonade with apples.
> 
> And people didn't love the touareg hybrid or v6. It was a heavy ass dog and that was part of the problem. While the twin turbo tdi was enthralling, it was never a huge seller because they never produced it in large quantities. The v6 was the one on the lot and the perception was that it was an expensive dog relative to the competition (strangely grand cherokee, Sorento and suvs of that size). That coupled with the fact that it was severely overpriced due to the ridiculously high Porsche quality is what ultimately led to its us demise in the us.
> 
> ...


Haters gonna hate 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

daisoman said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


With very good reason. When you have invested in a brand and they Stab you in the back, treat you like a test subject, and continue to manipulate and decieve the American people, it is my right (and ethical duty) to let the people know what they're getting in bed with. 

I always did right by vw. Was an ambassador who pushed their products. The way they're treating me right now though- pretty lame.

I guess I should know better than to come on here and bitch to the die hard fans.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> The wlan and hotspot menus are in the settings. The media control app on the headunit (what I think you're talking about) will not materialize until the tablets are connected via the wlan with the app open.
> 
> I have a Tig SEL loaner. Will check today when I get a chance.


DId you get to investigate this?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> DId you get to investigate this?


Funny i was just coming on to write about this. Okay here goes:

I went into the menu section and there was no WLAN option. However! there was the "allow mobile data transmission" which is a function of the WLAN system. That is what had to be enabled in order to use the media control app via the WLAN network. This makes me believe that it should be able to be activated via vcds. Having said that, the simple answer is that it does not have the WLAN. So VW of them to not code it into the tig.


----------

